# Durchlauferhitzer



## mitchih (29 März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Durchlauferhitzer Clage CBH11.

Habe ein paar Fragen:

Man kann den Erhitzer als druckfestes bzw. druckloses gerät anschliessen. er ist hydraulisch gesteuert.

Kann mir jemand die Vorteile des druckfesten bzw. drucklosen Anschlusses nennen??

Was ist kostengünstiger (Wasserverbrauch, Strom etc...)


----------



## jabba (29 März 2009)

Hallo,

so ein Kombi-gerät sehe ich das erste mal.
Aus der Anleitung habe ich nicht verstanden , wie der Drucklose betrieb vorheizen soll, wenn eine Hydraulische Steuerung vorhanden ist.
Ich würde diesen in druckfester Bauweise anschliessen. Dabei schaltet der DH erst bei Wasserfluss ein. Es dauert aber einen Moment bis warmes Wasser kommt. Dafür kann man aber eine günstigere Standardarmatur nehmen. Nachteil bei Druckbetrieb: stellt man die Temperatur zu hoch ein, und man entnimmt zu wenig warmes wasser , wird irgendwann die Schaltschwelle unterschritten und der DH geht aus.
Dies ist ein Problem der hydraulischen Steuerung. Viele Leute kaufen sich z.B. einen Super-Duschkopf und ärgern sich das plötzlich das warme Wasser weg ist. Der Duschkopf reduziert aber den Wasserfluss (Druckabfall) und die hydraulische Steuerung funktioniert nicht mehr richtig.

Beim Drucklosen Betrieb soll angeblich das warme Wasser direkt zur Verfügung stehen, das würde aber heissen das es wie bei einem 5l Untertischgerät immer auf Temperatur gehalten wird, was wieder Kosten verursacht.


----------



## Hermann (29 März 2009)

@ mods/admin
eröffnet doch mal ne kategorie haushaltsgeräte


----------



## argv_user (29 März 2009)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen Durchlauferhitzer Clage CBH11.
> 
> ...


 
Ja kann ich Dir sagen:

Das Gerät kann an druckfesten und drucklosen Armaturen betrieben werden. Also kannst du es an alle vorhandenen Wasserhähne anschließen.
Wenn allerdings noch kein Wasserhahn vorhanden ist, solltest Du zu einem druckfesten greifen, die sind in der Regel billiger.

Und: da es ein Durchlauferhitzer ist, findet keine vorsorgliche Wassererwärmung statt. Es ist also egal welche Anschlussvariante man nimmt, der Stromverbrauch ist derselbe...


----------



## Solaris (29 März 2009)

mitchih schrieb:


> Was ist kostengünstiger (Wasserverbrauch, Strom etc...)




Zum Wasserverbrauch kann ich auch noch was sagen: Die verbrauchte Wassermenge ist äquivalent zur Öffnung des Wasserhahnes, bei voll geschlossenem Wasserhahn geht der Verbrauch nahe Null!*ROFL*

Das setzt aber vorraus das die restliche Installation fachmännisch wasserdicht aufgebaut wurde.

Wieso verbaut jemand noch hydraulisch geregelte Geräte? Ist das noch erlaubt?


----------



## mitchih (29 März 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Zum Wasserverbrauch kann ich auch noch was sagen: Die verbrauchte Wassermenge ist äquivalent zur Öffnung des Wasserhahnes, bei voll geschlossenem Wasserhahn geht der Verbrauch nahe Null!*ROFL*
> 
> Das setzt aber vorraus das die restliche Installation fachmännisch wasserdicht aufgebaut wurde.
> 
> Wieso verbaut jemand noch hydraulisch geregelte Geräte? Ist das noch erlaubt?



Weil man die hydraulischen noch erwerben kann, diese werden auf der hersteller homepage sogar noch beschrieben.
siehe hier:
http://www.clage.de/produkte/Produktgruppen/CBH.php

Trotzdem vielen Dank für alle Antworten hier


----------



## mariob (29 März 2009)

Hallo,
und hä? - drucklose Armatur? Durchlauferhitzer? Wo bitte steht denn soetwas? Also, nach meinem Verständnis (und was mir bis jetzt so über den Weg gelaufen ist) gibt es drucklose Boiler, die haben eine drucklose Armatur. Und dann gibt es Boiler, die unter Leitungsdruck stehen, die brauchen eine duckfeste Armatur. Und ein Durchlauferhitzer mit seinem Druckabfall des hydraulischen Schalters kann nur unter Leitungsdruck funktionieren. Wer verbreitet denn dann sowas? Es sei denn man möchte Durchlauferhitzer und Boiler hydraulisch in Reihe betreiben um letzteren zu schonen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## argv_user (29 März 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> und hä? - drucklose Armatur? Durchlauferhitzer? Wo bitte steht denn soetwas? Also, nach meinem Verständnis (und was mir bis jetzt so über den Weg gelaufen ist) gibt es drucklose Boiler, die haben eine drucklose Armatur. Und dann gibt es Boiler, die unter Leitungsdruck stehen, die brauchen eine duckfeste Armatur. Und ein Durchlauferhitzer mit seinem Druckabfall des hydraulischen Schalters kann nur unter Leitungsdruck funktionieren. Wer verbreitet denn dann sowas? Es sei denn man möchte Durchlauferhitzer und Boiler hydraulisch in Reihe betreiben um letzteren zu schonen.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario


 
Es ist eigentlich keine drucklose Armatur, sondern eine für drucklosen Anschluss geeignete Armatur.

Ich habe das dem Datenblatt http://www.clage.de/produkte/PDFs/Bedienungsanl_D/BA_CBH_D.pdf
entnommen. Siehe seite 5. Da sieht man auch sofort dass es dem DLH egal ist woher er den Druck bekommt. Sowas war mir bisher auch noch nicht bekannt, aber wenn
es dort beschrieben wird, so glaube ich das gerne.
Der Druck steht ja bei der "drucklosen" Variante erst nur an der Armatur an und wird nach Aufdrehen des Hahns an den DLH weitergegeben.
Also arbeitet der DLH garnicht drucklos.Ich nehme an, dass die sonst
üblichen Druckminderer in der "drucklosen" Armatur entfernt werden müssen...

(Ich weiß, dass der elektrische Anschluss von einer Elektrofachkraft vorgenommen werden muss, aber das was ich beschreibe ist ja lediglich die Wasserseite...)


----------



## Solaris (29 März 2009)

@mariob
dann schau mal hier:
http://www.clage.de/produkte/PDFs/Bedienungsanl_D/BA_CBH_D.pdf


@mitchih
nur weil etwas zum verkauf angeboten wird muß das nicht automatisch zum Anschluß/Betrieb erlaubt sein. In meinem Umfeld sind hydraulische Durchlauferhitzer schon seit über 10 Jahren in Neuinstallationen verboten (EVU). Unsere Großhändler bieten trotzdem hydraulische DLE an. Die elektronisch geregelten haben ja (bis auf den Preis) nur Vorteile.


----------



## OHGN (29 März 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> ......
> In meinem Umfeld sind hydraulische Durchlauferhitzer schon seit über 10 Jahren in Neuinstallationen verboten (EVU).
> ............


Ich bezweifle, dass das EVU dieses Verbot erfolgreich wird durchsetzen können.:s3:

@Solaris:  Kannst Du auch etwas über die Begründung eines solchen Verbots sagen?


----------



## Solaris (29 März 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> @Solaris:  Kannst Du auch etwas über die Begründung eines solchen Verbots sagen?



hydraulische Durchlauferhitzer regeln die Zu- und Abschaltung der drei Heizkreise *hydraulisch* über einen Druckschalter mit normalen Schaltkontakten, also ohne Nullspannungsschalter und auch mit stufenweiser Zuschaltung der Phasen(wenig Wasserdruck eine Phase, mittlerer Druck zwei Phasen usw.). Dadurch wird eine stark unterschiedliche Phasenbelastung hervorgerufen. Bei einer elektronischen Regelung wird die Belastung der Phasen aufgeteilt und es wird außerdem im Nulldurchgang geschaltet. Ich hoffe ich habe das verständlich beschrieben. Die EVU's sind aber an einer möglichst gleichmäßigen Phasenbelastung interessiert, das kann ich als Stromkunde auch verstehen, ich möchte ja auch möglichst gleiche Spannungen auf den Phasen vorfinden.


----------



## OHGN (29 März 2009)

Klingt einleuchtend....

Aber solange die hydraulischen Dinger  noch im Handel erhältlich  sind, wird  sich das EVU  vermutlich auf den  Kopf stellen können.


----------



## Solaris (29 März 2009)

@OHGN

ja genau, aber da sollte dann der gesunde Menschenverstand des Händlers und des Elektrikers mitspielen.


----------



## maxi (30 März 2009)

Hermann schrieb:


> @ mods/admin
> eröffnet doch mal ne kategorie haushaltsgeräte


 
Ja, in Unterkategorie: Weisse Wahre


----------



## Solaris (30 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ja, in Unterkategorie: Weisse Wahre



Und eine Kategorie Rechtschreibung*ROFL*


----------



## nade (30 März 2009)

Also bei dem EVU "Verbot" bezieht es sich auf den Anshlusswert des Gerätes. In vielen Regionen sind die Trafos in ihrem Grenzbereich, weswegen allein eine Erweiterung um Nachtspeicherheizung nicht möglich ist, und da JA ein DLH 21KW bzw auch 24KW har, ist eben dies nichtmehr überall Installierbar.
Die Hydraulischen wurden unter anderem Verbannt, weil sie eben die hier genannten 3KW Leistungsdifferenz zu den Elektronischen haben.
Zudem ist mir bisher nch kein DLH untergekommen, der als Hydraulischer 3 Schaltschwellen hatte, neben eben der "AUS" Stellung.
Auch sind die HEizwicklungen im 3Eck geschlatet, was bei Stufe 1 bedeutet, 1 Wicklung 400V und die anderen 2 Wicklungen in Reihe, also je Wicklung 230V.
In der Tat eine Schieflast, da eine Phase bei weniger Druckunterschied garnicht Belastet ist...
Auch Bedarf es nicht einem "Ökoduschkopf" es kann ebenso schon Ausreichen, das durch Ablagerungen das Sieb vor dem DLH den Druck minimiert. Folge, das "Mißtding" wird nichtmehr richtig warm/heiß...


----------

